# 1983 Cadillac HT4100 engine vacuum lines with pics



## mr box

am i placing the egr vacuum lines in the right area?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Where do i connect the vacuum hose to this is this a efe check valve

does it go here look at picture?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
[/quote]


----------



## mr box

any help :dunno:


----------



## KrazyLac

i'am look in my 82 homie and take a pic this weekend for u and ry to help u out homie..


----------



## mr box

:cheesy:


----------



## KrazyLac

this is from the fire wall driver side..


----------



## KrazyLac

that's were the hose goes homie i have to get under the dash to find out were exactly it goes under the dash :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyLac




----------



## KrazyLac




----------



## KrazyLac

sorry for the double post..lol


----------



## mr box

wow i was way off on that one.


----------



## mr box

bump


----------



## KAKALAK

i need and entire diagrahm, the previuos owner on mine really should not be touching cars :nosad:


----------



## mr box

lol i been on here asking fop help and in the end everybody backs out


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mr box_@May 31 2010, 10:37 AM~17652468
> *lol i been on here asking fop help and in the end everybody backs out
> *


have you tried buying a haynes manuel??


----------



## mr box

they suck they dont have the info i want and the pictures they got are not clear
the vac diagrahm on there is not detailed enough that is the promble. its the same crap thats on alldata . i been looking for a real gm shop manuel but cant find one


----------



## 85eldoCE

> am i placing the egr vacuum lines in the right area?
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Where do i connect the vacuum hose to this is this a efe check valve
> 
> does it go here look at picture?
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


[/quote]

in the first pic your hand is on the egr solenoid right
the egr valve goes to the egr solenoid
and the second pic that goes from the firewall to the intake manifold right
thats not the efe valve thats the heater valve the efe valve is on the left side of engine (looking into engine from front of car) on the exhaust manifold the metal hose that comes off that goes to the thermo vacuum (that arrow going to the thermo vaccum switch) BUT it goes with the 2 others beside it the 3 grouped together the top goes to the air hose cleaner (air filter) 
hope that helps if your still lost just ask i gotcha


----------



## 85eldoCE

the first pic that long hose is wrong it should go from the egr solenoid to the purge solenoid which goes to the chrcoal canister


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by mr box_@May 31 2010, 04:35 PM~17655458
> *they suck they dont have the info i want and the pictures they got are not clear
> the vac diagrahm on there is not detailed enough that is the promble. its the same crap thats on alldata . i been looking for a real gm shop manuel but cant find one
> *


i got one hit me with any question and ill try to help


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 31 2010, 07:30 AM~17652096
> *i need and entire diagrahm, the previuos owner on mine really should not be touching cars :nosad:
> *


ill try and scan the pages


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 31 2010, 08:05 PM~17656489
> *ill try and scan the pages
> *


post them up :naughty:


----------



## KrazyLac

TtT


----------



## mr box

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@May 31 2010, 05:02 PM~17656460
> *the first pic that long hose is wrong it should go from the egr solenoid to the purge solenoid which goes to the chrcoal canister
> *


 thxs for the help but it is connected to the egr but with a T split, going to connect it to the spot your are saying but then what goes on the other end of the T split . this is why iam saying i need a very detailed vac diagrahm or better yet pictures. i remove one vacuum line to another spot it still puts me in squares 1 all over agine


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by mr box_@Jun 1 2010, 02:15 PM~17664879
> *thxs for the help but it is connected to the egr but with a T split, going to connect it  to the spot your are saying but then what goes on the other end of the T split . this is why iam saying i need a very detailed vac diagrahm or better yet pictures. i remove one vacuum line to another spot it still puts me in squares 1 all over agine
> *


alright im gone to try and upload a couple diagrams out my manual later today got to set the scaner up


----------



## mr box

bump


----------



## 85eldoCE

here u go fellas sorry for the wait hope this helps u if u need anything else hit me


----------



## mr box

wow thxs for the upload man


----------



## KAKALAK

thanks 85 eldo


----------



## 85eldoCE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokey206

yo i need help my car start's but it will die in 5-10 sec. it swont stay started can any1 help i have a 1983 coupe deville 4.1 motor


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Smokey206_@Oct 4 2010, 06:26 PM~18734224
> *yo i need help my car start's but it will die in 5-10 sec. it swont stay started can any1 help i have a 1983 coupe deville 4.1 motor
> *


run the codes on it


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by Smokey206_@Oct 4 2010, 06:26 PM~18734224
> *yo i need help my car start's but it will die in 5-10 sec. it swont stay started can any1 help i have a 1983 coupe deville 4.1 motor
> *


pull the bottom of the dash off in the center there is a black wiring box take a piece of speaker wire and plug into port a and b then push hot and off at the same time with key in the on position it will start throwing numbers out have a pen ready to write them down first number should be "-1.8.8" that means its starting and write the numbers down that fallow then u will see ".7.0" that means its done and the strat of the switch test will began dont worry about that just turn the key off

when u do that come back and let us no the numbers


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Smokey206_@Oct 4 2010, 07:26 PM~18734224
> *yo i need help my car start's but it will die in 5-10 sec. it swont stay started can any1 help i have a 1983 coupe deville 4.1 motor
> *


problem solved


----------



## 85eldoCE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 6 2010, 07:50 AM~18749064
> *problem solved
> *


PERTTY MUCH THROW THAT SHIT IN THE TRASH 

I GOT A OLDS 307 U COULD DROP IN THERE WIT TRANNY


----------

